

Ask HN: Has the Internet not lived up to your expectations? - meesterdude


======
doctorshady
To be honest, no. I remember being a lot more optimistic about it ten, fifteen
years ago. Most consumers seem more concerned with using it to
supplement/replace cable TV then to use it as a source of knowledge or
anything.

Maybe that's more a consequence of the times than the internet itself, but
every day, there's inevitably an article about how some ISP is trying to
string people into a walled garden or cap, or some government is using it to
create a surveillance state. It's effectively gone from a place where you'd go
to get away from the traditional way of doing things to one where at least I
feel a little trapped by it.

